# Bayern Monaco - Juventus 2-0



## admin (30 Marzo 2013)

*Bayern Monaco Juventus*, andata dei quarti di finale di Champions League in programma *Martedì 2 Aprile 2013* alle ore 20,45 a Monaco di Baviera.

*Dove vedere Bayern Monaco Juventus in tv*? La partita verrà trasmessa in *diretta* da Sky, Premium Calcio. *NON* sarà visibile *in chiaro* sulle reti Mediaset, che mercoledì trasmetteranno Galatasary - Real Madrid

A seguire, commenti sulla partita, probabili formazioni, formazioni ufficiali, pronostici e arbitro della gara.


----------



## Principe (30 Marzo 2013)

3 a 1 per il Bayern


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Marzo 2013)

Credo che il Bayern possa essere un avversario un po' più duro per la juve.....


----------



## Jino (30 Marzo 2013)

Se la Juventus in casa loro fa una rete secondo me passa.


----------



## Albijol (30 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> La partita verrà trasmessa in *diretta* da Sky, Premium Calcio e in *chiaro* sulle reti Mediaset.



E' sicura sta cosa? Di solito possono trasmettere solo il mercoledì in chiaro.


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2013)

Sì, pare trasmettano in chiaro sia l'andata che il ritorno


----------



## Brontolo (30 Marzo 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> 3 a 1 per il Bayern



ti piacerebbe


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Marzo 2013)

l'unico Quarto incerto...speriamo di vedere 2 belle partite
e speriamo che passa il Bayern


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2013)

La Juventus può farcela.


----------



## Fabriman94 (30 Marzo 2013)

Per me se la giocano alla pari, il Bayern di superiore alla Juve ha solo l'attacco.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Marzo 2013)

Miglior' difesa in Germania, contro la migliore in Italia
Miglior attacco in Germania, contro la migliore in Italia
Miglior attacco della Champions League contro la miglior difesa della Champions League...

Sarà una partita equilibrata secondo me... il Bayern può contare sull'esperienza dei suoi, che sono abiutuati a questo tipo di partite. Certo pero che quelli della rube non sono ragazzini, 2 hanno vinto un mondiale, altri 4-5 hanno fatto la finale all'eruoppeo....

Bah... vediamo vediamo...la rube ha un problema: ha 2-3 che sono diffidati e parliamo di gente a centorcampo gente importante. Uno su tutti Vidal...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Marzo 2013)

Il Bayern intanto vince 5-0 e si trova a +20 con 7 giornate dalla fine


----------



## iceman. (30 Marzo 2013)

In chiaro danno real-galatasaray, la semifinale invece fanno vedere sia l'andata che il ritorno 

Comunque a monaco dovrebbero perdere


----------



## peppe75 (30 Marzo 2013)

Faccio una richiesta ufficiale al Bayern....................asfaltateli!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Non si urla nei post. No caps 

Grazie


----------



## #Dodo90# (30 Marzo 2013)

*Intanto il Bayern ha strapazzato l'Amburgo 9-2, reti di Pizarro (4), Schweinsteiger, Shaqiri, Robben (2) e Ribery. Modesto turn over da parte di Heynckes che ha fatto ruotare un pò tutti i big, mentre non sono stati convocati Gomez e Alaba*


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2013)

Male, malissimo. In genere, dopo questi risultati così clamorosi....


----------



## #Dodo90# (30 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Male, malissimo. In genere, dopo questi risultati così clamorosi....


Quoto, quasi quasi vado a buttare qualche soldo sull'X o sull'X2


----------



## juventino (30 Marzo 2013)

Oggi ci siamo risparmiati per questa partita, ma temo che non basterà. Il Bayern sembra veramente in palla in questo periodo.


----------



## Andrea89 (31 Marzo 2013)

9-2?!

Comunque credo che saranno due partite discretamente equilibrate, ma vedo il Bayern leggermente favorito.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (31 Marzo 2013)

Dopo il 2010 non nutro più nessuna fiducia verso nessuno


----------



## Hammer (31 Marzo 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Dopo il 2010 non nutro più nessuna fiducia verso nessuno



Hai centrato il punto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Marzo 2013)

Il Bayern dovrà chiudere il discorso qualificazione all'Allianz, altrimenti se il discorso si rimanderà a Torino passerà la Juventus.


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Marzo 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Dopo il 2010 non nutro più nessuna fiducia verso nessuno



Abbi fede, planeremo all'Allianz


----------



## Butcher (1 Aprile 2013)

X2.


----------



## Albijol (1 Aprile 2013)

Se la Vecchia babbiona dovesse vincere la CHampions non so se sopravvivrei sinceramente. Quindi vedi quello che capzo devi fare caro Bayern eh!


----------



## Clint Eastwood (1 Aprile 2013)

La Juve non avrebbe i numeri per la vittoria finale in champions, parliamoci chiaro. Real, Barça e Bayern gli sono superiori senza dubbio.
Pero' l'anno scorso grossomodo con lo stesso quadro di quest'anno, alla fine la coppa l'ha vinta la squadra nettamente piu' scarsa delle quattro papabili.
E allora anche la Juve ha legittimamente le sue chances.

Il Bayern poi è forte, ma la sua storia anche recente, insegna che è squadra tutt'altro che infallibile.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Aprile 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> La Juve non avrebbe i numeri per la vittoria finale in champions, parliamoci chiaro. Real, Barça e Bayern gli sono superiori senza dubbio.
> Pero' l'anno scorso grossomodo con lo stesso quadro di quest'anno, alla fine la coppa l'ha vinta la squadra nettamente piu' scarsa delle quattro papabili.
> E allora anche la Juve ha legittimamente le sue chances.
> 
> Il Bayern poi è forte, ma la sua storia anche recente, insegna che è squadra tutt'altro che infallibile.


Il Bayern si potrebbe dire che ha toppato tutti i grandi appuntamenti negli ultimi anni.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (1 Aprile 2013)

Arrivare ai quarti per quest'anno è già un buon risultato, tutto quello che viene in più è il benvenuto...per tentare di vincere ci manca un attacco all'altezza.


----------



## Milangirl (1 Aprile 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> La Juve non avrebbe i numeri per la vittoria finale in champions, parliamoci chiaro. Real, Barça e Bayern gli sono superiori senza dubbio.
> Pero' l'anno scorso grossomodo con lo stesso quadro di quest'anno, alla fine la coppa l'ha vinta la squadra nettamente piu' scarsa delle quattro papabili.
> E allora anche la Juve ha legittimamente le sue chances.
> 
> *Il Bayern poi è forte, ma la sua storia anche recente, insegna che è squadra tutt'altro che infallibile.*


senza dubbio, e la goleada in campionato non deve ingannare perchè la juve non è l'amburgo...


----------



## Clint Eastwood (1 Aprile 2013)

Milangirl ha scritto:


> senza dubbio, e la goleada in campionato non deve ingannare perchè *la juve non è l'amburgo...*



Certo che no


----------



## Prinz (1 Aprile 2013)

Bayern squadra sopravvalutata. E' la stessa squadra che 2 anni fa è uscita con l'inter di Leonardo. La Juve secondo me non gli è inferiore per niente


----------



## admin (1 Aprile 2013)

Secondo me è una grande squadra, non credo sia sopravvalutata. Ma è certo (o almeno credo) che la Juve se la giocherà tranquillamente. E' un doppio confronto che potrebbe essere deciso dalla differenza reti.


----------



## Brain84 (1 Aprile 2013)

Mai come in questa occasione sono stato cosi indeciso. Se da una parte il Bayern ha degli effettivi che surclassano sulla carta la Juventus per completezza della rosa, dall'altra la Juve ha una mentalità già da grande e una difesa-centrocampo di buonissimo livello. SUlla carta è favorito il Bayern ma la Juve ha dalla sua la partita di ritorno allo Juventus Stadium che da una carica impressionante e un Conte indemoniato oltre ai vari Marchisio, Pirlo, Vucinic e Quagliarella che possono far male


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Aprile 2013)

è la finale

chi passa il turno vince la champions

se la juve fa 1 gol in trasferta, per me passa al 99%, anche se perdesse 3-1


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Aprile 2013)

Il bayern nei calcio da fermo contro è abbastanza osceno comunque... la Rube al contrario sono fortissimi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Aprile 2013)

il Bayern può contare anche sui singoli


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Aprile 2013)

Il Bayern è decisamente più forte della Juve,pochi cavoli,poi ovvio che la banda gobba se la giochi per la qualificazione,ci mancherebbe,però non v'è dubbio su chi sia superiore tra le 2 compagini.


----------



## Tobi (2 Aprile 2013)

Perche robben non gioca?


----------



## juventino (2 Aprile 2013)

Io resto convinto che abbiamo poche possibilità.


----------



## peppe75 (2 Aprile 2013)

io dico che la rube passerà tranquillamente....sarà una battaglia...ma passeranno! io proprio voglio vederli contro il real madrid...o il barca!


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Aprile 2013)

*Le probabili formazze:*

*Bayern Monaco (4-2-3-1): Neuer; Lahm, Van Buyten, Dante, Alaba; Luiz Gustavo, Schweinsteiger; Muller, Kroos, Ribery; Mandzukic. A disp.: Starke, Boateng, Timoshchuk, Robben, Shaqiri, Pizarro, Gomez. All.: Heynckes.
Juventus (3-5-1-1): Buffon; Barzagli, Bonucci, Chiellini; Lichtsteiner, Vidal, Pirlo, Marchisio, Peluso; Matri, Quagliarella. A disp.: Storari, Marrone, Padoin, Asamoah, Giaccherini, Pogba, Vucinic. All.: Conte.*


----------



## Jaqen (2 Aprile 2013)

Sarà un partitone


----------



## iceman. (2 Aprile 2013)

Ma Gomez che ha?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Aprile 2013)

Peluso, Matri, Quagliarella...  secondo me la Juve farà un risultato positivo per poi chiudere il passaggio del turno in casa.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Peluso, Matri, Quagliarella...  secondo me la Juve farà un risultato positivo per poi chiudere il passaggio del turno in casa.



Stasera la Juve perde,si deve vedere solo con quale passivo avvenga ciò.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Aprile 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma Gomez che ha?



Nulla,semplicemente in questa stagione Heynckes gli sta preferendo Mandzukic.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Aprile 2013)

La Juve se dimostrerà di saper eliminare meritevolmente il Bayern allora sarà degna della CL, nulla da dire. Sicuramente sono risultati bugiardi sul valore della Juve quelli contro dei dopolavoristi scozzesi, contro il mediocre Chelsea di quest'anno e lo Shaktar che resta una squadra tosta ma non forte.


----------



## Degenerate X (2 Aprile 2013)




----------



## iceman. (2 Aprile 2013)

robben e vucinic partono dalla panchina, attesi circa 8.000 tifosi della juve. 

Comunque non so se avete sentito studio sport, 73-83-93-2003 juve sempre in finale....bah


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Aprile 2013)

Eliminare il Bayern, singnifica aver eliminato le due finaliste della scorsa CL.....

Se passano contro il Bayern, metto giù il capello. Altrimenti godo


----------



## Arsozzenal (2 Aprile 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> robben e vucinic partono dalla panchina, attesi circa 8.000 tifosi della juve.
> 
> Comunque non so se avete sentito studio sport, 73-83-93-2003 juve sempre in finale....bah


in finale ci possono anche arrivare...basta che poi non vincono

quella di stasera resta comunque il primo vero test che devono affrontare quest'anno in europa...penso che sarà una grande partita...strano che la uefa ha messo la stessa sera juve bayern e psg-barca che sono le due partite più interessanti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Aprile 2013)

Io ho il sentore che la Juventus vincerà la CL.


iceman. ha scritto:


> robben e vucinic partono dalla panchina, attesi circa 8.000 tifosi della juve.
> 
> Comunque non so se avete sentito studio sport, 73-83-93-2003 juve sempre in finale....bah


Nel '93 ci siamo andati noi e comunque è vero che nelle altre date ci sono arrivati in finale però poi hanno sempre perso, la Champions l'hanno vinta in altre occasioni.


----------



## Hammer (2 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La Juve se dimostrerà di saper eliminare meritevolmente il Bayern allora sarà degna della CL, nulla da dire. Sicuramente sono risultati bugiardi sul valore della Juve quelli contro dei dopolavoristi scozzesi, contro il mediocre Chelsea di quest'anno e lo Shaktar che resta una squadra tosta ma non forte.



quoto


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Aprile 2013)

non è il primo esame perchè se non vincevano contro il Chelsea erano fuori...è vero che è il primo avversario serio


----------



## iceman. (2 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io ho il sentore che la Juventus vincerà la CL.
> 
> Nel '93 ci siamo andati noi e comunque è vero che nelle altre date ci sono arrivati in finale però poi hanno sempre perso, la Champions l'hanno vinta in altre occasioni.




nel 93 credo coppa uefa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Aprile 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> nel 93 credo coppa uefa.


Giusto, pensavo si riferissero soltanto alla CL. In ogni caso su 4 appuntamenti europei ne hanno toppati 3 e l'altro, seppur vinto, era nella competizione minore.


----------



## pennyhill (2 Aprile 2013)

*Bayern*: Neuer, Dante, Van Buyten, Lahm, Ribéry, Müller, Alaba, Luiz Gustavo, Schweinsteiger, Kroos, Mandžukić. 

_A Disposizione_: Starke, Boateng, Robben, Shaqiri, Tymoshchuk, Pizarro, Gomez.


*Juventus*: Buffon, Chiellini, Peluso, Barzagli, Bonucci, Lichtsteiner, Marchisio, Pirlo, Vidal, Quagliarella, Matri. 

_A Disposizione_: Storari, Pogba, Padoin, Asamoah, Marrone, Vučinić, Giovinco.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Aprile 2013)

se vincono vanno in Finale e perdono


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2013)

Senza Robben, senza Gomez. Mah...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Aprile 2013)

il più forte del Bayern per me è Kroos


----------



## pennyhill (2 Aprile 2013)

Troppo ottimismo nell'ambiente giuve, quindi dico 3-1 Bayern.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Senza Robben, senza Gomez. Mah...



Quest'anno partono quasi sempre dalla panchina.


----------



## DannySa (2 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Senza Robben, senza Gomez. Mah...



Gomez è scarsissimo, non vale un calzino di Balotelli.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Aprile 2013)

Il risultato perfetto per il Bayern sarebbe un bel 2-0, già 3-1 potrebbe essere complicato, invece inutile dire che un goal di scarto non servirà a nulla men che meno se finirà 2-1 o 3-2.


----------



## Ale (2 Aprile 2013)

stasera un bel forza juve collettivo per il ranking eh

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il risultato perfetto per il Bayern sarebbe un bel 2-0, già 3-1 potrebbe essere complicato, invece inutile dire che un goal di scarto non servirà a nulla men che meno se finirà 2-1 o 3-2.



sperando che poi non prenda 4 pere a torino


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Senza Robben, senza Gomez. Mah...


Giocheranno con Ribery, Kroos e Muller, perdono poco, probabilmente nulla. Davanti, Mandzukic ha già dimostrato di poter dire la sua e più volte è stato preferito a Gomez.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ale ha scritto:


> stasera un bel forza juve collettivo per il ranking eh
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Sottintendo che il Bayern sappia di non potersi rilassare a Torino come ha fatto nel ritorno degli ottavi.


----------



## DannySa (2 Aprile 2013)

Ma quale ranking, vai Bayern!


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Gomez è scarsissimo, non vale un calzino di Balotelli.



Beh, dai. Scarsissimo non direi. I suoi gol li ha sempre fatti.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Aprile 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ma quale ranking, vai Bayern!


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Aprile 2013)

Marchioso, vidal e lichestainer tutti diffidati. Anche se vanno in semifinale... saranno decimati


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Aprile 2013)

Peluso dall'Atalanta si è ritrovato a giocare i quarti di finale di CL contro il Bayern, mah.


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2013)

gooooolllllllllllllllll


----------



## DannySa (2 Aprile 2013)

Gooooooooooool


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Aprile 2013)

Male, male, male... sapete perché ? Perché la Juve ne farà uno sicuramente e questo è un male grosso come una casa.


----------



## DannySa (2 Aprile 2013)

Da palla persa di Pillo!!! bravo bravo


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2013)

L'ALABArda spaziale


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Aprile 2013)

Bayern, fai correre la palla perché adesso vi presseranno come gli animali.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Aprile 2013)

Ciao juve...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Aprile 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Da palla persa di Pillo!!! bravo bravo


D'altronde qui hai Luiz Gustavo contro, mica Guana o Vergassola.


----------



## Lollo7zar (2 Aprile 2013)

Pirla


----------



## Principe (2 Aprile 2013)

E uno


----------



## Blu71 (2 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ciao juve...



....è ancora presto per dirlo....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Aprile 2013)

Comunque son delle bestie questi del Bayern, qualità e quantità da vendere. Appena uno della Juve tocca palla si forma una gabbia di tedeschi intorno, paurosi.


----------



## Ale (2 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Giocheranno con Ribery, Kroos e Muller, perdono poco, probabilmente nulla. Davanti, Mandzukic ha già dimostrato di poter dire la sua e più volte è stato preferito a Gomez.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



il riferimento al milan non era casuale


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Aprile 2013)

Madonna Manduzkic ma che è....


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Aprile 2013)

La rube sta giocando davvero bene pero


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Aprile 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> il riferimento al milan non era casuale


Non c'era nessun riferimento a noi


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2013)

Entra Robben, speriamo


----------



## chicagousait (2 Aprile 2013)

Già perde


----------



## Ale (2 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non c'era nessun riferimento a noi



son io che mi riferivo al milan eh


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Aprile 2013)

Addirittura Mandzukic va su Pirlo...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ale ha scritto:


> son io che mi riferivo al milan eh


Ah


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Aprile 2013)

Finalmente Robben, sti idioti...


Troppo forte per giocare in una squadra del genere, vai via Arjen.


Passerà la Juve.


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2013)

Ma come si fa a non far giocare titolare Robben....


----------



## DannySa (2 Aprile 2013)

Miracolo di Buffon su Robben


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Aprile 2013)

Gliel'ha tirata proprio addosso...

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Comunque con che tocco si è sistemato la palla Robben... mamma mia e pure adesso: in due non gli tolgono palla.


----------



## DannySa (2 Aprile 2013)

Ribery di poco, li stanno affondando a poco a poco, un pelo di mira e 'sta partita è finita.


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2013)

Stanno sprecando troppo


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Aprile 2013)

eentrato robben la partita è cambiata


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Aprile 2013)

Ho appena acceso e Cavolo già 1-0 :S


----------



## Blu71 (2 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;157523 ha scritto:


> Ho appena acceso e Cavolo già 1-0 :S



Il Bayern ha segnato durante il primo minuto.


----------



## iceman. (2 Aprile 2013)

li stanno piallando


----------



## Albijol (2 Aprile 2013)

Dovevano stare sul 4 a zero, quel pir.la di Robben nei momenti importanti non la mette mai


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2013)

Sto Ribery non serve a niente


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Aprile 2013)

Bayern superiore, nettamente, si vede a colpo d'occhio.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Aprile 2013)

La rube non ci sta capendo nulla


----------



## iceman. (2 Aprile 2013)

di pirlo che sta sbagliando a destra e manca non dicono niente..se c'era balotelli ""ehhh non e' pronto" "discontinuo"


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Aprile 2013)

Sarà la partita inversa allo Juventus Stadium, sicuro. In questo la Juve è vantaggiata, già sapranno cosa e quanto fare


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2013)

Nemmeno l'ammonizione?


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Aprile 2013)

Il Bayern è semplicemente troppo superiore


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Aprile 2013)

Il Bayern deve fare il secondo assolutamente altrimenti tra non molto subiranno il pareggio.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Aprile 2013)

Ma cosa se ne fanno di guardiola questi??


----------



## Blu71 (2 Aprile 2013)

Juventus assente.


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2013)

Passa la Juve. Stanno sbagliando troppo


----------



## DannySa (2 Aprile 2013)

E' troppo sfigato Robben, troppo


----------



## iceman. (2 Aprile 2013)

se vabbeh potevano stare tranquillamente 3 a 0...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Aprile 2013)

Non ci credo... si è mangiato un 2-0 grosso come il mondo. Il Bayern pagherà questi errori molto presto, molto presto, ci metto la mano sul fuoco.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Admin ha scritto:


> Passa la Juve. Stanno sbagliando troppo


Tra poco arriva l'1-1, a Conte vengono le convulsioni e la Juve diventa un fortino inespugnabile fino al novantesimo.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Aprile 2013)

Chissà Conte cosa dice.....


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2013)

Era rigore


----------



## DannySa (2 Aprile 2013)

Rigore netto per il Bayern


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Aprile 2013)

Mamma mia li stanno sotterrando


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2013)

Categorie diverse. Ma se non segnano...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Aprile 2013)

9 tiri di cui 3 in porta per il Bayern, 2 di cui 0 per la Juve.


----------



## Principe (2 Aprile 2013)

Juventus ridicolizzata


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Aprile 2013)

Intorno al quarantaquattresimo Quagliarella s'inventa un goal da trenta metri.


----------



## chicagousait (2 Aprile 2013)

Robben è un fastidio assurdo alla difesa giuventina


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Aprile 2013)

E che cu...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Aprile 2013)

Occhio.


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2013)

C'è mancato poco...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Aprile 2013)

Sinceramente credevo che il Bayern fosse una squadra più cattiva, lo sanno benissimo che al ritorno non sarà così semplice giocare


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Aprile 2013)

Risultato giusto 4-0


----------



## robs91 (2 Aprile 2013)

Certo che se ti presenti con Peluso nei quarti di champions


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Aprile 2013)

Devono fare il secondo e se necessario anche il terzo nel secondo tempo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Aprile 2013)

Dominio totale del Bayern,ma si stanno mangiando TUTTO.
Devono chiuderla in fretta,perchè alla Juve basta un golletto sculato per rientrare in corsa.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Devono fare il secondo e se necessario anche il terzo nel secondo tempo.



Ma anche il quarto e il quinto non ci starebbero male


----------



## Dexter (2 Aprile 2013)

uscito kroos ed entrato robben è cambiata la partita...tenere in panca l'olandese è un delitto...probabilmente con ancora kroos in campo stavano 2-1 per la giuve.


----------



## Lollo7zar (2 Aprile 2013)

Robben si è mangiato 30 gol


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il Bayern ha segnato durante il primo minuto.



e ho visto sono arrivata intorno al 20esimo minuto e giurato che qualcuno segnava


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Aprile 2013)

Il Bayern sta dominando perchè è più forte,hanno un'intensità pazzesca e tecnicamente sono un'ira di Dio.Certo che se non raddoppiassero la Juve può sempre allungare la zampata.


----------



## MilanForever (2 Aprile 2013)

Ma lo scoprite stasera che il bayern è più forte della juve?


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Aprile 2013)

Mah io credo che il Bayern è gia in semifinale... sono troppo superiori dai. La Rube non riesce fare nulla.. nelle fasce poi sono imbarazzanti...


----------



## forzajuve (2 Aprile 2013)

Che figura di metda nel primo tempo....Pirlo dorme,Marchisio inesistente..Matri e Quaglia sono rimasti a San Siro....l unico che si salva e Vidal che non sta giocando male..


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mah io credo che il Bayern è gia in semifinale... sono troppo superiori dai. La Rube non riesce fare nulla.. nelle fasce poi sono imbarazzanti...



Se il Bayern non la chiude rischia, basta un solo gol della Juve per complicare tutti eh...


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Aprile 2013)

il bayern se vuole evitare frittate al conad è meglio che raddoppi...


----------



## BB7 (2 Aprile 2013)

Non va bene, bisognava essere almeno tre a zero per il bayern


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2013)

Se mettesse Gomez al posto di quel bidone lì davanti...


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2013)

Ma lo facesse uscire sto asino


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Aprile 2013)

Si ma Robben cambia un po  fa poi sempre il rientro in quella maniera


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Aprile 2013)

Il bayern gioca come il barca, solo che loro non fanno tiki taka arrivano in porta subito e tirano


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2013)

Questi non segnano più...


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Aprile 2013)

quant'è sudicio chiellini!!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Aprile 2013)

Quanto è fumoso Ribery


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Aprile 2013)

ahahah Vidal e diffidato non lo ammonisce manco se gli rompe le gambe a qualcuno lol


----------



## Arsozzenal (2 Aprile 2013)

Con guardiola e con due innesti giusti questi diventano fortissimi


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Aprile 2013)

Mullerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Aprile 2013)

Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2013)

Gooooooooooolllllllllllllllllll


----------



## smallball (2 Aprile 2013)

2-0


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Aprile 2013)

È valido, bene bene...


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Aprile 2013)

Finita dai


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Aprile 2013)

Poooooooo popo popopoooooooo pooooooo


----------



## Principe (2 Aprile 2013)

Buffon ridicolo come la Juve


----------



## smallball (2 Aprile 2013)

Mullerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2013)

Grande Gigi


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Aprile 2013)

goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Blu71 (2 Aprile 2013)

Conte è distrutto....


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Aprile 2013)

Mamma mia Buffon stasera


----------



## Principe (2 Aprile 2013)

C'è veramente qualcuno che puntava sulla Juve?? No dai spero di no


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Aprile 2013)

Scommetto che la Juve ne farà almeno uno, comunque il Bayern non deve fermarsi qui...


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Aprile 2013)

Ahahahah buffon pure nel 2009 fece dei bei regali al bayern


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Aprile 2013)

Meglio così ragazzi, fossimo andati avanti e avessimo beccato il Bayern ci avrebbero ridotto a brandelli.


----------



## iceman. (2 Aprile 2013)

dovrebbero essere gia' fuori ma se ne fanno un altro e' meglio


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Aprile 2013)

Vidal salta il ritorno.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Aprile 2013)

Chissà perchè PILLO è ancora in campo.. Ma Pogba? MAH Meglio così


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2013)

Vidal ammonito. Era diffidato. Salterà il ritorno.


----------



## Arsozzenal (2 Aprile 2013)

Vidal doveva gia essere in doccia


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2013)

Ma che ce devono fa questi con Guardiola? Rischia di fare solo disastri


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Aprile 2013)

Mammamia sono indiaulati


----------



## Frikez (2 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> C'è veramente qualcuno che puntava sulla Juve?? No dai spero di no



Solo metà forum 

Comunque scarsone Muller


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2013)

Comunque Schweinsteiger è davvero una bestia. Centrocampista unico


----------



## smallball (2 Aprile 2013)

corrono il quadruplo


----------



## Albijol (2 Aprile 2013)

Nel quattro a zero di Barcellona noi abbiamo giocato mille volte meglio


----------



## jaws (2 Aprile 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Con guardiola e con due innesti giusti questi diventano fortissimi



Con Guardiola peggioreranno


----------



## Blu71 (2 Aprile 2013)

Giovinco


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Aprile 2013)

ahahah simulazione ahahhah


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Aprile 2013)

Godo


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2013)

Diffidato anche Lichtsteiner. Salta il ritorno.


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Aprile 2013)

chiellini andava ampiamente espulso... ogni colpo di testa mette gomiti e mani in faccia all'avversario


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Diffidato anche Lichtsteiner. Salta il ritorno.



Chi è la riserva? Peloso?


----------



## Blu71 (2 Aprile 2013)

La peggior gara della Juventus.


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2013)

Farà giocare Isla


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Aprile 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> chiellini andava ampiamente espulso... ogni colpo di testa mette gomiti e mani in faccia all'avversario



E' un animale ma l'arbitraggio è molto coerente, lascia correre


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La peggior gara della Juventus.



bè han trovato un avversario decente


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Aprile 2013)

Io dico che la Juve, alla fine, un golletto lo farà.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Aprile 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> bè han trovato un avversario decente



....certo, ma non credevo si facesse dominare così nettamente.


----------



## iceman. (2 Aprile 2013)

speriamo entri gomez...


ma chiellini e' proprio scarso , sa solo tirare pugni


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Aprile 2013)

Pillo lo stanno stuprando, fa quasi pena


----------



## iceman. (2 Aprile 2013)

ma la forza che ha impresso bastian quando ha arpionato la palla con il piatto? Che mostro


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Pillo lo stanno stuprando, fa quasi pena



A certi livelli è cotto da anni. Può fare il boss solo in Serie A ormai


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Aprile 2013)

Non si fermano, bravi, come piace a me.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Aprile 2013)

Grande Ribery


----------



## Clint Eastwood (2 Aprile 2013)

Piango di gioia


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Aprile 2013)

grande ribery


----------



## chicagousait (2 Aprile 2013)

Il bayern era troppo per loro. Si erano illusi contro il Celtic


----------



## iceman. (2 Aprile 2013)

bonucci rotfl


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Aprile 2013)

Bravo Bonucci, non darla ai compagni liberi, così


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Aprile 2013)

Certo che il terzo sarebbe proprio un sigillo...


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2013)

Ma che ha sbagliato.... incredibile


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Aprile 2013)

Che cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Aprile 2013)

Mannaggia al cavolo...


----------



## smallball (2 Aprile 2013)

incredibileeee


----------



## iceman. (2 Aprile 2013)

sto muller pure e' una bestia


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Aprile 2013)

Vidal cmq è il migliore a centrocampo
grande Bayern hanno dominato


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2013)

Entra pure Shakira


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2013)

Se fosse finita 7-0 credo che nessuno si sarebbe potuto lamentare


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Aprile 2013)

l'allenatore del bayern è parente di allegri?? 2 cambi al 90°


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Aprile 2013)

Finita 2-0 e gli poteva andare peggio.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Aprile 2013)

pure fortunati


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Aprile 2013)

Boh secondo me è tutt'altro che chiusa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il risultato perfetto per il Bayern sarebbe un bel 2-0


----------



## Albijol (2 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se fosse finita 7-0 credo che nessuno si sarebbe potuto lamentare



Doveva finire come con l'Amburgo (9 pere) senza i due gol dell'Amburgo. Juve cul.ona come la Merkel


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Aprile 2013)

2-0 non lo recuperi... 

Ma il bayern un altro pianeta


----------



## Facciosnaooo (2 Aprile 2013)

Ma l'immenso Pirlo?


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Aprile 2013)

Ma conte stasera non alza le mani al cielo


----------



## Brain84 (2 Aprile 2013)

Difficile recuperare il risultato..la Juve non è il Barcellona che si può permettere di fare la presuntuosa e rimontare...secondo me ce l'hanno messa tutta ma il Bayern è troppo anche per loro


----------



## Prinz (2 Aprile 2013)

divario abissale. Ho preso una cantonata abnorme pronosticando una battaglia alla pari. Gli è andata pure bene


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Aprile 2013)

E' chiusa dai... un 2-0 non lo recuperi nemmeno chiamndo il signore...

Poi il Bayern non è il Milan e la rube non è il Barca.

Sono sicuro comunque che i gobbi potranno fare meglio l'anno prossimo, cosi come il Milan...


----------



## AndrasWave (2 Aprile 2013)

Per me è tutt'altro che finita.

Stasera hanno giocato ben male, ma i tedeschi li voglio vedere fuori casa. Non sarà una passeggiata però non mi pare sia tutto già deciso.


----------



## Principe (2 Aprile 2013)

Godo per Pirlo buffone del cavolo hai fatto una partita indecente


----------



## MilanForever (2 Aprile 2013)

Risultato stretto al Bayern, tedeschi troppo forti per la juve. Penso però che sia stata la peggior juve degli ultimi due anni.


----------



## smallball (2 Aprile 2013)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> Ma l'immenso Pirlo?


direi il peggiore in campo


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Aprile 2013)

Non c'è stata partita e peraltro lo sto dicendo da 1 mese che il Bayern è di un altro pianeta.......


----------



## Dexter (2 Aprile 2013)

buffon voto 3...i due gol sono colpa sua  ma nessuno lo dice perchè buffon è un grande uomo


----------



## Albijol (2 Aprile 2013)

Ragazzi commento finale :

SPRUZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Aprile 2013)

Comunque il Bayern forte ma non strepitoso, secondo me male la Juve...

Fossero stati veramente una grande squadra ne facevano almeno 3 stasera


----------



## Albijol (2 Aprile 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> buffon voto 3...i due gol sono colpa sua  ma nessuno lo dice perchè buffon è un grande uomo



Secondo me si era giocato il due a zero risultato esatto dal suo tabaccaio di fiducia


----------



## Devil May Cry (2 Aprile 2013)

Gli è pure andata di lusso!!Questa partita poteva finire anche 4 a 0...Troppo forti quelli del Bayern!!Sono di un altro pianeta..

Ma Chiellini quanto fa pena??Io non voglio nemmeno vedere in nazionale uno cosi antisportivo..Mi fa venire il vomito.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non c'è stata partita e peraltro lo sto dicendo da 1 mese che il Bayern è di un altro pianeta.......



Avevi ragione, scusa se ti ho messo in dubbio. Ora salgo sul carro 

Comqune conde ammette la sconfitta. Pazzesco se lo fa lui, solo quelli del farca danno la colpa a qualcos'altro?


----------



## Blu71 (2 Aprile 2013)

Un commento juventino su vecchiasignora:
*stavolta me lo dico da solo: in italia leone in europa collione*


----------



## Principe (2 Aprile 2013)

Troppo incensata questa squadra e' il campionato italiano che è' molto mediocre, e ribadisco con thiago silva e ibrahimovic solo allegri poteva perdere il campionato sono 10 spanne sopra tutti quelli della Juve


----------



## Albijol (2 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Un commento juventino su vecchiasignora:
> *stavolta me lo dico da solo: in italia ladrone in europa collione*



FIXED


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Avevi ragione, scusa se ti ho messo in dubbio. Ora salgo sul carro
> 
> Comqune conde ammette la sconfitta. Pazzesco se lo fa lui, solo quelli del farca danno la colpa a qualcos'altro?



Tifo'o c'è sempre il ritorno,però il Bayern aldilà di come finirà a Torino è più forte.Hanno un'intensità,una qualità pazzesca.Squadrone.


----------



## Albijol (2 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> e ribadisco con thiago silva e ibrahimovic solo allegri poteva perdere il campionato



AMEN FRATELLO, ma qua Allegri è un genio (cit.)


----------



## Gnagnazio (2 Aprile 2013)

Juve ridicola. Cmq il campionato italiano fa schifo.


----------



## Dexter (2 Aprile 2013)

il bayern sta già cercando di adattarsi al gioco di guardiola comunque: proteste e tuffi di continuo...mandzukic e ribery abbastanza imbarazzanti. una precisazione sul croato: sopravvalutatissimo. fa tanto lavoro sporco,vero,ma è un normalissimo giocatore. e la "scusa" dei gol non regge..col gioco del bayern la boa segna sempre a valanga,che sia toni,gomez,mandzukic o pizarro (ne ha fatti 4 sabato ,PIZARRO). gila bum bum ne farebbe anche di più


----------



## Clint Eastwood (2 Aprile 2013)

solito verdetto comunque: la champions non è cosa per la Juve.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Tifo'o c'è sempre il ritorno,però il Bayern aldilà di come finirà a Torino è più forte.Hanno un'intensità,una qualità pazzesca.Squadrone.



Si ma andre dai... 3-0 al gobbo stadium non li fai... posso capire fosse 2-1 ma 2-0 ciao... mica sono il Milan e la rube mica è il barca...non ci saranno recuperi... forse vincono al gobbo stadium ma 2-0 è troppo...


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si ma andre dai... 3-0 al gobbo stadium non li fai... posso capire fosse 2-1 ma 2-0 ciao... mica sono il Milan e la rube mica è il barca...non ci saranno recuperi... forse vincono al gobbo stadium ma 2-0 è troppo...



Il Bayern segnerà di sicuro anche a Gobboland,la Juve invece,con assenze pesanti non so se sia capace di farne più di 2.Però nel calcio tutto è possibile.


----------



## Principe (2 Aprile 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> AMEN FRATELLO, ma qua Allegri è un genio (cit.)



Ah lo so fratello  ma quando vedi qualche saggio passare ti da' la forza di continuare


----------



## Blu71 (2 Aprile 2013)

Altro commento geniale su Tuttosport: *il Bayern M; non e il Celtic*


----------



## Brain84 (2 Aprile 2013)

Oh ma a Principe e Albijol Allegri gli ha tromb***o la ragazza? Ogni volta deve sempre esserci Allegri anche se clamorosamente off-topic. Abbiamo capito che non vi piace però non c'entra na fava adesso.


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2013)

Io sinceramente pensavo che se la sarebbero giocata in modo più dignitoso. Invece nulla. Questa è la dimostrazione che la Serie A è pura feccia. Se il Bayern giocasse in Italia vincerebbe lo scudetto a punteggio pieno.


----------



## Devil May Cry (2 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Troppo incensata questa squadra e' il campionato italiano che è' molto mediocre, e ribadisco con thiago silva e ibrahimovic solo allegri poteva perdere il campionato sono 10 spanne sopra tutti quelli della Juve



Ma che dici sei matto??? Guai a toccare San Massimiliano Allegri!!Guaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii eh!


----------



## Ale (2 Aprile 2013)

come volevasi dimostrare.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io sinceramente pensavo che se la sarebbero giocata in modo più dignitoso. Invece nulla. Questa è la dimostrazione che la Serie A è pura feccia. Se il Bayern giocasse in Italia vincerebbe lo scudetto a punteggio pieno.



Beh calma [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] il Milan ha battuo il Barca... poi al ritorno siamo stati piu sfortunati che scarsi...

Poi chiaro il bayern ha tantissimi soldi.
In italia money non ce ne sono, e l'unico modo per vincere è spendere. Se domani si torna a spendere si vince


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Aprile 2013)

non è ancora finita, il bayern deve fare un gol a torino 

il risultato giusto era minimo 4-0


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Aprile 2013)

Conta torna con i piedi per terra va


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Beh calma @Admin il Milan ha battuo il Barca... poi al ritorno siamo stati piu sfortunati che scarsi...
> 
> Poi chiaro il bayern ha tantissimi soldi.
> In italia money non ce ne sono, e l'unico modo per vincere è spendere. Se domani si torna a spendere si vince



E' stato un caso. Se la rigiocassero dieci volte quella partita probabilmente il Milan non ne vincerebbe manco una.


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> non è ancora finita, il bayern deve fare un gol a torino
> 
> il risultato giusto era minimo 4-0



Non è finita, è vero, ma è davvero difficile pensare ad un Bayern sconfitto da questa Juve con 3 gol di scarto. Poi, ovvio, nel calcio può succedere di tutto.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non è finita, è vero, ma è davvero difficile pensare ad un Bayern sconfitto da questa Juve con 3 gol di scarto. Poi, ovvio, nel calcio può succedere di tutto.



beh sai col 2-0 vai ai supplementari, sembra difficilissimo, ma alla fine basta una partita anonima con un rimpallo e un rigorino...


----------



## Aphex (2 Aprile 2013)

A me Mandzukic è piaciuto parecchio, tra l'altro non si può dir nulla ad uno che ha fatto già una ventina di goal abbondanti in stagione.
Mai visto una prima punta fare il lavoro che fa lui, forse giusto Cavani quando è in giornata.
Certo, personalmente avrei messo un pochino prima Gomez.


----------



## AndrasWave (2 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io sinceramente pensavo che se la sarebbero giocata in modo più dignitoso. Invece nulla. Questa è la dimostrazione che la Serie A è pura feccia. Se il Bayern giocasse in Italia vincerebbe lo scudetto a punteggio pieno.



Non che nel campionato tedesco stia facendo diversamente.

Questi vincono 9-2 contro l'Amburgo che sta a metà classifica.

Il campionato italiano complessivamente è feccia. Ma è feccia perchè Juventus, Inter e Milan complessivamente non valgono più nulla a livello europeo.


----------



## jaws (2 Aprile 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Oh ma a Principe e Albijol Allegri gli ha tromb***o la ragazza? Ogni volta deve sempre esserci Allegri anche se clamorosamente off-topic. Abbiamo capito che non vi piace però non c'entra na fava adesso.



per alcuni qualsiasi topic è buono per criticare


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Aprile 2013)

ripensandoci non è ancora chiuso il discorso...


----------



## prebozzio (2 Aprile 2013)

Incredibile prestazione dal punto di vista fisico del Bayern.


----------



## Albijol (2 Aprile 2013)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Ma è feccia perchè Juventus, Inter e Milan complessivamente non valgono più nulla a livello europeo.



Ma soprattutto quello che mi fa incacchiare è che noi abbiamo vinto due scudetti in 15 anni in un campionato che ormai è diventato di serie Zeta


----------



## Tom! (2 Aprile 2013)

Il bayer di stasera avrebbe vinto con un paio di gol di scarto con il barca che vi ha asfaltato al ritorno, questo bisogno ammetterlo.
Pazienza, di un altro livello anche fisicamente.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Il bayer di stasera avrebbe vinto con un paio di gol di scarto con il barca che vi ha asfaltato al ritorno, questo bisogno ammetterlo.
> Pazienza, di un altro livello anche fisicamente.



Beh,anche noi abbiamo dato 2 pere al Barca,quindi che discorsi sono???Sembra che l'andata a Milano non sia mai stata giocata.


Ps:di pere questa sera ne dovevi beccare più di 4,v'è andata di deretano,senza offesa.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Aprile 2013)

2-0 placcato d'oro per la Juve,con una super prestazione al ritorno possono ancora farcela.
Il Bayern si conferma uno squadrone comunque,non vedo l'oro di vedere Pep in azione


----------



## Jino (2 Aprile 2013)

Partita a mio avviso tatticamente mangiata da Conte, la difesa a tre è stata un suicidio. Loro giocavano con una punta e tanti giocatori tra le linee, a cosa servivano tre difensori per marcare il croato?! Con un difensore in meno ed un centrocampista in più questa partita probabilmente la perdevano comunque, ma non certo con una differenza cosi abissale a livello di gioco.


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Il bayer di stasera avrebbe vinto con un paio di gol di scarto con il barca che vi ha asfaltato al ritorno, questo bisogno ammetterlo.
> Pazienza, di un altro livello anche fisicamente.



Forse vi sopravvalutate un pò troppo...

Prova a rivederti le partite dell'anno scorso tra Bayern e Real


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> 2-0 placcato d'oro per la Juve,con una super prestazione al ritorno possono ancora farcela.
> Il Bayern si conferma uno squadrone comunque,non vedo l'oro di vedere Pep in azione



Heynckes non ha nulla da invidiare a Guardiola (per storia, carriera, successi e bravura). Anzi...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Aprile 2013)

anche quest'anno Real-Bayern e Barca sono sopra a tutte...forse il Barca ha qualcosa in meno


----------



## Principe (2 Aprile 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Oh ma a Principe e Albijol Allegri gli ha tromb***o la ragazza? Ogni volta deve sempre esserci Allegri anche se clamorosamente off-topic. Abbiamo capito che non vi piace però non c'entra na fava adesso.



Ma te cosa c'entri? Ho dato fastidio a te ??? Fatti un giro da un Altra parte se nn ti piace quello che scriviamo


----------



## Albijol (2 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ma te cosa c'entri? Ho dato fastidio a te ??? Fatti un giro da un Altra parte se nn ti piace quello che scriviamo



Qua purtroppo il genio Allegri è intoccabile...poi che sia l'unico allenatore al mondo a non aver vinto lo scudetto con Ibra non conta nulla


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Heynckes non ha nulla da invidiare a Guardiola (per storia, carriera, successi e bravura). Anzi...



Più che altro sono curioso di vedere la filosofia Guardiola nel campionato tedesco.Sarà interessante vedere se sarà Pep ad adattarsi ad un ambiente diverso da quello catalano,o se cercherà di ricreare il Barcellona a Monaco.


----------



## Principe (2 Aprile 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Qua purtroppo il genio Allegri è intoccabile...poi che sia l'unico allenatore al mondo a non aver vinto lo scudetto con Ibra non conta nulla



Scherzi allegri va difeso anche contro i fatti incontrovertibili......allegri ha creato el sha con le sei mani ha forgiato i piedi di Niang , allegri accompagnava personalmente se sciglio all'asilo ecc ecc però che boateng ogni tanto nn sa giocare a calcio sarà colpa di tassotti XD


----------



## Ale (2 Aprile 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Qua purtroppo il genio Allegri è intoccabile...poi che sia l'unico allenatore al mondo a non aver vinto lo scudetto con Ibra non conta nulla



ricordo la sera del 2 a 0 contro il barca...Santo Subito! poi prende 4 pappine e nessuno dice nulla


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Aprile 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Più che altro sono curioso di vedere la filosofia Guardiola nel campionato tedesco.Sarà interessante vedere se sarà Pep ad adattarsi ad un ambiente diverso da quello catalano,o se cercherà di ricreare il Barcellona a Monaco.



Non lo potra mai e poi mai farlo... solo per un motivo, MESSI.


----------



## Brain84 (2 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ma te cosa c'entri? Ho dato fastidio a te ??? Fatti un giro da un Altra parte se nn ti piace quello che scriviamo



Veramente sto qua dal 2006 e di haters convinti ne ho visti tanti non ti preoccupare..il fatto che tu vada clamorosamente off topic è un aiuto che do anche ai moderatori per farlo notare visto il marasma di utenti che sta scrivendo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non lo potra mai e poi mai farlo... solo per un motivo, MESSI.



Per riuscirci serve la coppia di giovani punte più giovane del mondo


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2013)

State buoni e restate on topic


----------



## 4312 (2 Aprile 2013)

L'unica cosa che può aggiungere Guardiola è un gioco per vie centrali più efficace, che ad oggi è forse l'unico handicap del Bayern che sviluppa il 90% delle sue azioni dalle fasce. Detto questo, se vuole trasformare il Bayern in un Barça 2.0 è un folle. Il Bayern di base deve giocare così, se avrà anche un gioco centrale più efficace tanto meglio. Fossi in lui sul mercato prenderei solo una prima punta di primissimo livello ( io punterei su Falcao).


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Aprile 2013)

Comunque Schweini e Luiz Gustavo sontuosi stasera.Che classe.


----------



## 4312 (2 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Comunque Schweini e *Luiz Gustavo* sontuosi stasera.Che classe.


Sottovalutatissimo.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Aprile 2013)

4312 ha scritto:


> Sottovalutatissimo.



Da chi???Da quelli che conoscono i soliti noti???Il ragazzo non è stato pagato oltre 20 meloni per nulla.Sa far tutto,grandissimo giocatore.


----------



## 4312 (2 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Da chi???Da quelli che conoscono i soliti noti???Il ragazzo non è stato pagato oltre 20 meloni per nulla.Sa far tutto,grandissimo giocatore.


Si vabbé è ovvio che il riferimento fosse a quelli ( che ahimé sono la maggioranza) e non a chi lo elogia 
Però mediaticamente ed a sentire pseudoesperti e tifosi da Bar Luiz Gustavo non viene mai menzoniato, o cmq mai come un centrocampista con i controc****i quale è. Tatticamente un mostro. Sinceramente non so se Martinez sia meglio, ma io avendo Gustavo in squadra non avrei mai speso 40 milioni per un giocatore tutto sommato del suo livello.


----------



## Marilson (2 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;157710 ha scritto:


> Ma conte stasera non alza le mani al cielo


qualcuno ha detto Antonio Conte?


----------



## Albijol (2 Aprile 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> qualcuno ha detto Antonio Conte?



Dal labiale por.ca put.tana tro.ia...intendeva sua madre? Cmq guardate la foto del mio profilo


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Aprile 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Per riuscirci serve la coppia di giovani punte più giovane del mondo



Beh onestamente se Balotelli ed El Shaarawy stanno al bayern... i tedeschi vincono le prossime 3 champions league


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Beh onestamente se Balotelli ed El Shaarawy stanno al bayern... i tedeschi vincono le prossime 3 champions league



Gli "basterebbe" prendere Falcao e un centrale difensivo veramente forte.


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2013)

Hanno una gran fase difensiva, di centrali forti individualmente possono farne anche a meno. Se invece prendessero una grandissima punta...


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Aprile 2013)

4312 ha scritto:


> Si vabbé è ovvio che il riferimento fosse a quelli ( che ahimé sono la maggioranza) e non a chi lo elogia
> Però mediaticamente ed a sentire pseudoesperti e tifosi da Bar Luiz Gustavo non viene mai menzoniato, o cmq mai come un centrocampista con i controc****i quale è. Tatticamente un mostro. Sinceramente non so se Martinez sia meglio, ma io avendo Gustavo in squadra non avrei mai speso 40 milioni per un giocatore tutto sommato del suo livello.



Quotone,non so cosa sia servito spendere 43 mln per un buon giocatore,ma per nulla superiore a Gustavo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Admin ha scritto:


> Hanno una gran fase difensiva, di centrali forti individualmente possono farne anche a meno. Se invece prendessero una grandissima punta...



Quoto Maryo,a loro non servono grandi centrali,perchè fanno un'ottima fase difensiva. +1


----------



## Brain84 (3 Aprile 2013)

Sono la squadra europea con il miglior connubio fisicità-tecnica. Gli manca appunto una punta di livello e sarebbero a posto


----------



## MisterBet (3 Aprile 2013)

Mandzukic stasera ha fatto una partita ENORME...


----------



## Brontolo (3 Aprile 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Oh ma a Principe e Albijol Allegri gli ha tromb***o la ragazza? Ogni volta deve sempre esserci Allegri anche se clamorosamente off-topic. Abbiamo capito che non vi piace però non c'entra na fava adesso.



 idolo


----------



## Brontolo (3 Aprile 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Dal labiale por.ca put.tana tro.ia...intendeva sua madre? Cmq guardate la foto del mio profilo



scherza finché vuoi, ma sul conte giocatore c'è poco da eccepire. uno dei migliori nel suo ruolo.


----------



## Harvey (3 Aprile 2013)

Considerando che domenica vinceranno lo scudetto matematicamente spero non siano troppo euforici a Torino.

Comunque Beckenbauer ha rilasciato codesta dichiarazione: "Alaba ha tirato da 120 metri, Buffon sembrava un pensionato... Non si arrabbi ma doveva prendere quel tiro".


----------



## 2515 (3 Aprile 2013)

Noi critichiamo allegri perché ha messo constant e non de sciglio davanti a dani alves, ma almeno constant aveva la velocità per affrontarlo e lo aveva già contrastato. Conte mette PELUSO contro LAHM, il terzino più forte del mondo, se Conte è un genio questa partita è stata semplicemente gestita in modo schifoso, dalla preparazione ai cambi, nemmeno allegri sarebbe arrivato a cercare di recuperare un 2-0 cambiando entrambi gli attaccanti (tra cui il nano GIOVINCO, rendiamoci conto, contro i tedeschi che lo credevano mini-wurstel) invece di passare al 4-3-3.


----------



## The Ripper (3 Aprile 2013)

partita preparata MALISSIMO da Conte. 
E poi...Ok aver trovato un modulo che funziona, però con un Bayern che ne ha 4 dopo la linea dei centrocampisti, con 2 ali che praticamente fanno da laterali di centrocampo e d'attacco, non puoi concedere così tanti spazi. Praticamente Lichsteiner e Peluso giocavano così bassi che il modulo era un 5-3-2 molto rigido e andavano costantemente sotto pressing. Vidal avrà commesso 15 falli, Pirlo perso 15 palloni.
Partita praparata e gestita in maniera PESSIMA. 

Bayern poco cattivo...poteva finira 5-0 in scioltezza. Robben è veramente imbarazzante:troppo disontinuo. Partitona di Sweinsteiger, a mio avviso migliore in campo assieme a Gustavo, Alaba e Ribery.


----------



## pennyhill (3 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Heynckes non ha nulla da invidiare a Guardiola (per storia, carriera, successi e bravura). Anzi...



Ecco. 

Conte l’ha preparata male, ma diciamo anche che dall'altra parte c’è chi l’ha studiata benissimo.


----------



## juventino (3 Aprile 2013)

La persa Conte questa partita. La difesa a tre a questi livelli è improponibile e lasciare il solo Vidal (l'unico che salvo stasera) a lottare da solo contro tutto il centrocampo del Bayern è stato un errore gravissimo. Poi vabbè ci sta sempre il solito problema che non abbiamo una punta decente. Spero serva di esperienza alla dirigenza e all'allenatore e convinca la prima a prendere questo maledetto top player e il secondo a cambiare sto stramaledetto 5-3-2 mascherato da 3-5-2.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Admin ha scritto:


> Heynckes non ha nulla da invidiare a Guardiola (per storia, carriera, successi e bravura). Anzi...



Ma infatti il Bayern era l'ultimo club a cui serviva Guardiola.


----------



## Albijol (3 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> La persa Conte questa partita. La difesa a tre a questi livelli è improponibile e lasciare il solo Vidal (l'unico che salvo stasera) a lottare da solo contro tutto il centrocampo del Bayern.[/COLOR]



Per me il 4-2-3-1 reso famoso da Jacquet di Francia 98 è ampiamente il modulo miglore possibile nel calcio e mi dispiace che in Italia non lo usa quasi nessuno a parte Pioli col Bologna (con ottimi risultati)


----------



## Lollo7zar (3 Aprile 2013)

al ritorno giocano con peluso e isla, magari anche padoin ne prendono altre 4


----------



## 2515 (3 Aprile 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Ecco.
> 
> Conte l’ha preparata male, ma diciamo anche che dall'altra parte c’è chi l’ha studiata benissimo.



se metti Peluso contro Robben e Lahm e quel cadavere di Marchisio affianco, fai prima a chiedere pietà. E se per rimediare togli due attaccanti di peso per il delfino spiaggiato (appellativo e aggettivo sono azzeccati entrambi per il giocoliere in ciabatte) e il nano da giardino che non sa decidere una partita che conti qualcosa e metti Pogba e togli peluso tra l'altro forse solo perché quest'utlimo ha male a pochi minuti dalla fine, tanto vale che la fossa te la riempi da solo.

A proposito. Non importa quanto forte sia Pogba, perché è Marchisio che dovrà essere panchinato da lui, se Vidal viene ceduto, la Juve è semplicemente nei guai fino al collo, perché Vidal per il lavoro che fa è fondamentale tanto quanto lo era Gattuso nel Milan Ancelottiano, doti che Pogba, proprio perché può diventare completo come pochi al mondo, non avrà mai, né fisicamente né mentalmente, perché Pogba dovrà concentrarsi molto sulla tecnica, non potrà e non dovrà basare tutto sulla condizione mentale, sulla grinta e sull'atleticità, l'agonismo. Vidal l'ho già detto e lo ripeto: è il cuore della Juve. La juve oggi ha giocato malissimo e ha perso 2-0 con Vidal unico sufficiente. Ma quando gli altri 10 sono sufficienti e lui non lo è, la Juve gioca quasi male quanto oggi. Altro che Pirlo, Pirlo sarà il padrone e Vidal il bastone, ma è il bastone che fa male.


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> La persa Conte questa partita. La difesa a tre a questi livelli è improponibile e lasciare il solo Vidal (l'unico che salvo stasera) a lottare da solo contro tutto il centrocampo del Bayern è stato un errore gravissimo. Poi vabbè ci sta sempre il solito problema che non abbiamo una punta decente. Spero serva di esperienza alla dirigenza e all'allenatore e convinca la prima a prendere questo maledetto top player e il secondo a cambiare sto stramaledetto 5-3-2 mascherato da 3-5-2.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



In italia tendiamo sempre a lodare e a bastonare gli allenatori sempre oltre i loro reali meriti o demeriti. Diciamolo: a livello di 11 titolare (ma anche di rosa) questa Juve (che resta la miglior squadra in Italia) non ha davvero nulla da spartire con il Bayern. Davvero altri livelli! 

Allenatori o non allenatori


----------



## juventino (3 Aprile 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Per me il 4-2-3-1 reso famoso da Jacquet di Francia 98 è ampiamente il modulo miglore possibile nel calcio e mi dispiace che in Italia non lo usa quasi nessuno a parte Pioli col Bologna (con ottimi risultati)



Quoto col sangue. Non a caso l'unico che lo ha usato in Italia ad alti livelli è stato Mourinho


----------



## 4312 (3 Aprile 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Per me il 4-2-3-1 reso famoso da Jacquet di Francia 98 è ampiamente il modulo miglore possibile nel calcio e mi dispiace che in Italia non lo usa quasi nessuno a parte Pioli col Bologna (con ottimi risultati)


Resto dell'idea che non esista un modulo migliore migliore in assoluto, ma un modulo migliore a seconda dei contesti. E nella Juventus tutto sommato il 3-5-2 è la soluzione migliore, sia perché crea di base densità a centrocampo, svincolando Pirlo da compiti d'interdizione particolari, sia perché esalta i tre difensori centrali ( che oggettivamente a 4 non hanno mai giocato così). L'unico handicap di questo tipo di Modulo sono le fasce che dipendono solo dai due fluidificanti ( al massimo supportati dalle mezzali), ma questo anche se hai mezzali brave, mentre hai un fluidificante buono ma non eccelso, e dall'altra parte uno di livello basso ( Peluso), contro due tra le migliori ali del mondo e due tra i terzini migliori al mondo certamente non basta. E questo rendeva il 3-5-2 decisamente poco adatto di base ad affrontare il Bayern. Stava a Conte trovare il bandolo della matassa, cambiando o meno modulo. Non ci è riuscito.


----------



## iceman. (3 Aprile 2013)

La punta forte il bayern ce l'ha, ed e' gomez. Di sicuro visto che a guardiola piacciono i falsi 9 lo cacciera' e prendera' un nano. 
Hanno una potenza economica devastante, in una sola sessione potrebbero spendere anche 70/80 milioni


----------



## juventino (3 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> In italia tendiamo sempre a lodare e a bastonare gli allenatori sempre oltre i loro reali meriti o demeriti. Diciamolo: a livello di 11 titolare (ma anche di rosa) questa Juve (che resta la miglior squadra in Italia) non ha davvero nulla da spartire con il Bayern. Davvero altri livelli!
> 
> Allenatori o non allenatori



Ma su questo con me sfondi una porta aperta 
Il fatto è che secondo me si poteva preparare meglio, solo questo.


----------



## Lollo7zar (3 Aprile 2013)

cmq ennesima dimostrazione che con la juve bisogna lasciare larghe le ali e soprattutto tutta la squadra a pressare avanti


----------



## Liuk (3 Aprile 2013)

Pirlo pallone d'oROTFL


----------



## 4312 (3 Aprile 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> La punta forte il bayern ce l'ha, ed e' gomez. Di sicuro visto che a guardiola piacciono i falsi 9 lo cacciera' e prendera' un nano.
> Hanno una potenza economica devastante, in una sola sessione potrebbero spendere anche 70/80 milioni


Gomez è tutt'altro che forte. E' il gioco del Bayern che rende il centravanti forte. Di fatto Mandzukic rende molto, ma anche Gomez e Pizarro ( giocatore tramontato) quando chiamati in causa rendono. E tra i tre gioca Mandzukic giustamente perché, rispetto agli altri due, da maggior dinamismo.


----------



## pennyhill (3 Aprile 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> se metti Peluso contro Robben e Lahm e quel cadavere di Marchisio affianco, fai prima a chiedere pietà. E se per rimediare togli due attaccanti di peso per il delfino spiaggiato (appellativo e aggettivo sono azzeccati entrambi per il giocoliere in ciabatte) e il nano da giardino che non sa decidere una partita che conti qualcosa e metti Pogba e togli peluso tra l'altro forse solo perché quest'utlimo ha male a pochi minuti dalla fine, tanto vale che la fossa te la riempi da solo.



Robben era in panchina. 
Poi capisco sul 2-0 poteva osare di più (anche se più punte non significa essere più pericolosi) ma diciamolo, questa Juve non ha attaccanti esterni, l’unico che l’ha fatto in carriera è Vucinic, con risultati alterni (è uno che entra dentro il campo, che va a creare tra le linee, non è un ala) Quagliarella è una prima punta atipica, Matri sappiamo che giocatore è, Giovinco è come Ariel Ortega, il Maradona del calcio del femminile. Non è un caso che senza Pepe (attaccante esterno vero) non si sia mai visto il 4-3-3 in questa stagione.


----------



## The Ripper (3 Aprile 2013)

heyn comunque è un grandissimo.

la fortuna della juve in italia è che tutte le squadre si rifiutano di attaccarla.


----------



## juventino (3 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> heyn comunque è un grandissimo.
> 
> la fortuna della juve in italia è che tutte le squadre si rifiutano di attaccarla.



Non proprio, la verità è che in Italia sono tutti convinti che per sconfiggerci basti marcare a uomo Pirlo. Diciamo che non sanno come attaccarci.


----------



## 4312 (3 Aprile 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> cmq ennesima dimostrazione che con la juve bisogna lasciare larghe le ali e soprattutto tutta la squadra a pressare avanti


Questo infatti costringe Marchisio e Vidal a raddoppiare. Il che li rende meno pericolosi offensivamente. A quel punto il potenziale offensivo si riduce alle 2 punte. Che eccelse non sono come sappiamo...
Il 4-2-3-1 ed il gioco che sfrutta tutta l'ampiezza del campo sono perfetti per affrontare la Juventus, se poi hai giocatori di fascia formidabili diventa ancora più facile.


----------



## iceman. (3 Aprile 2013)

Si ma Gomez rispetto a pizarro mandzukic e' piu' animale. E' sempre li'... vabb' e' anche uno dei miei preferiti quindi sono di parte. 


Comunque fossi in marotta oltre al pezzo da 90 davanti, inizierei a guardare anche dietro, buffon e barzagli hanno varcato la soglia dei 30, il secondo altri due anni e va in fase calante.. e davanti non basterebbe manco jovetic, serve un goleador cosa che llorente non e', anche se i suoi 10/15 gol stagionali li fara'.


----------



## 2515 (3 Aprile 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> La punta forte il bayern ce l'ha, ed e' gomez. Di sicuro visto che a guardiola piacciono i falsi 9 lo cacciera' e prendera' un nano.
> Hanno una potenza economica devastante, in una sola sessione potrebbero spendere anche 70/80 milioni



gliene hanno promessi 200

- - - Aggiornato - - -



juventino ha scritto:


> Non proprio, la verità è che in Italia sono tutti convinti che per sconfiggerci basti marcare a uomo Pirlo. Diciamo che non sanno come attaccarci.



Infatti, sarebbe sufficiente spaccare la caviglie a Vidal per aprirvi il deretano, Pirlo o non Pirlo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



pennyhill ha scritto:


> Robben era in panchina.
> Poi capisco sul 2-0 poteva osare di più (anche se più punte non significa essere più pericolosi) ma diciamolo, questa Juve non ha attaccanti esterni, l’unico che l’ha fatto in carriera è Vucinic, con risultati alterni (è uno che entra dentro il campo, che va a creare tra le linee, non è un ala) Quagliarella è una prima punta atipica, Matri sappiamo che giocatore è, Giovinco è come Ariel Ortega, il Maradona del calcio del femminile. Non è un caso che senza Pepe (attaccante esterno vero) non si sia mai visto il 4-3-3 in questa stagione.



Infatti se avesse avuto cervello avrebbe chiesto un rinforzo esterno offensivo per favorire quel modulo di scorta, invece di far venire bendtner e anelka e spendere soldi inutilmente.


----------



## iceman. (3 Aprile 2013)

200 non li spenderanno mai , ma 70 a gennaio e altrettanti in estate e' probabile.
Per fare un nome, giocasse li' cavani farebbe tranquillamente 50 gol stagionali.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Aprile 2013)

Per me è la Juventus sopravvalutata, come lo stesso centrocampo bianconero che in Italia è lodato... a livello europeo ha preso bastonate di fronte a Schweinsteiger e Gustavo, di ben altro livello rispetto alle controparti bianconere, abituate ad affrontare giocatori di altro calibro. 

Distrutti, una figura davvero pessima, a livello di gioco sono stati massacrati.


----------



## iceman. (3 Aprile 2013)

certo che preferire quel cesso di peloso ad asamoah..(anche se non al top) , anche uno tra marchisio e pirlo doveva stare fuori per pogba.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Aprile 2013)

Beckenbauer: "Alaba ha tirato da 120 metri, Buffon sembrava un pensionato"


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Aprile 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Beckenbauer: "Alaba ha tirato da 120 metri, Buffon sembrava un pensionato"



buffon non ha colpa, la palla cambia completamente traiettoria, non ci puo fare nulla


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Aprile 2013)

Mah alla fine il risutalto non riflette la realta.. la Rube doveva perdere 3-4 a 0

Un 2-0 che secondo me è sufficiente. La Rube bastava che facesse un misero gol e passava il turno imho..

Prenderne 2 e farne 0 è impossibile da rimontare..

Comunque servirà alla rube per crescere. L'anno prossimo sicuramente faranno meglio. Parliamo di una squadra che 2 anni fa stava settimana in Italia...


----------



## Morto che parla (3 Aprile 2013)

Anche dall'estero, non posso che goderne.


----------



## Arsozzenal (3 Aprile 2013)

forse è già stato detto..ma asamoah che fine ha fatto??da quando è andato in coppa d'africa non l'ho più sentito manco nominare


----------



## juventino (3 Aprile 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> forse è già stato detto..ma asamoah che fine ha fatto??da quando è andato in coppa d'africa non l'ho più sentito manco nominare



E' tornato in condizioni pietose dalla Coppa d'Africa. Considerando che Pepe è praticamente fuori da tutta la stagione in corso, la cosa è ancora più pesante.


----------



## vota DC (3 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque servirà alla rube per crescere. L'anno prossimo sicuramente faranno meglio.



Non è quel genere di squadra. E' una squadra senza bandiere che compra campioni già confermati o bluff dove i giocatori stanno poco tempo e poi vengono gettati via. O sono forti dalle prime giornate del campionato o non migliorano mai.


----------



## robs91 (3 Aprile 2013)

4312 ha scritto:


> Si vabbé è ovvio che il riferimento fosse a quelli ( che ahimé sono la maggioranza) e non a chi lo elogia
> Però mediaticamente ed a sentire pseudoesperti e tifosi da Bar Luiz Gustavo non viene mai menzoniato, o cmq mai come un centrocampista con i controc****i quale è. Tatticamente un mostro. Sinceramente non so se Martinez sia meglio, ma io avendo Gustavo in squadra non avrei mai speso 40 milioni per un giocatore tutto sommato del suo livello.


Ricordo che un paio di anni fa, Salvatore Bagni,(considerato un esperto),durante una telecronaca, continuava a ripetere che Luiz Gustavo non era nulla di eccezionale e non adatto al Bayern


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Non proprio, la verità è che in Italia sono tutti convinti che per sconfiggerci basti marcare a uomo Pirlo. Diciamo che non sanno come attaccarci.


Non hanno mica tutti i torti, Pirlo ieri non ci ha capito niente e avete fatto una fatica boia. Ricordo un paio di episodi in cui Bonucci non sapeva a chi darla dato che addirittura Mandzukic andava a coprire su Pirlo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



4312 ha scritto:


> Si vabbé è ovvio che il riferimento fosse a quelli ( che ahimé sono la maggioranza) e non a chi lo elogia
> Però mediaticamente ed a sentire pseudoesperti e tifosi da Bar Luiz Gustavo non viene mai menzoniato, o cmq mai come un centrocampista con i controc****i quale è. Tatticamente un mostro. Sinceramente non so se Martinez sia meglio, ma io avendo Gustavo in squadra non avrei mai speso 40 milioni per un giocatore tutto sommato del suo livello.


Esatto, ha pochissimo risalto mediatico ma s'integra perfettamente col modulo del Bayern. Un giocatore di un'intensità pazzesca oltre che di una discreta capacità tattica, completa alla perfezione Schweini che è un altro signor giocatore, ancora più completo di Gustavo dato che è dotato anche di grandissima tecnica. Insieme fanno una diga insormontabile.


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2013)

Se ci fate caso, quasi tutti quelli del Bayern hanno poco risalto mediatico. Eppure è una squadra straordinaria. Forse l'unica in Europa senza punti deboli.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Aprile 2013)

boh a me i centrali del Bayern continuano a non piacermi...infatti prenderanno Hummels
i terzini sono i più forti al Mondo...De Sciglio con calma può arrivare a quei livelli
sono stati pure fortunati che è uscito Kroos che per me è il giocatore più forte che hanno


----------



## Dexter (3 Aprile 2013)

per me invece è proprio il bayern che ha giovato dall'infortunio di kroos. prima dell'uscita del tedesco il pallino del gioco era in mano alla juve; entrato robben non ci hanno capito più niente. con l'olandese in campo sono saltati gli schemi e il bayern ne è stato favorito...con kroos c'era maggior ordine e la juve si stava difendendo benone.


----------



## Arsozzenal (3 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> boh a me i centrali del Bayern continuano a non piacermi...infatti prenderanno Hummels
> i terzini sono i più forti al Mondo...De Sciglio con calma può arrivare a quei livelli
> sono stati pure fortunati che è uscito Kroos che per me è il giocatore più forte che hanno



presi singolarmente non sono granchè!ieri per dire giocava van buyten..è la fase difensiva nel complesso che è formidabile..shweinsteiger e luiz gustavo davanti alla difesa sono due muri...
è per questo che sostengo da tempo che il nostro problema principale non sono i due centrali ma il centrocampo


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se ci fate caso, quasi tutti quelli del Bayern hanno poco risalto mediatico. Eppure è una squadra straordinaria. Forse l'unica in Europa senza punti deboli.



Giocano esattamente come il farca... la differenza è che questi non fanno tiki taka... creano 1094039403 azioni gol e tirano... 
Giocano praticamente solo loro....

Heynkeis ha fatto un grande lavoro, visto che il bayern della finale 2010 era scarsa


----------



## Clint Eastwood (3 Aprile 2013)

Ieri sera il Bayern è parso davvero di altra categoria onestamente. E' forte e si sa, ma pensavo che una Juve al top potesse quantomeno opporre tutt'altra resistenza ai bavaresi. 
E una mano gliela data senza dubbio anche Conte, che ha preparato male la partita. 
Non puoi giocare con un centrocampo cosi basso che non fa pressing contro il Bayern, lasciando liberi soprattutto gli esterni di scorazzare sulla fascia a loro piacimento. Ha fatto giocare al Bayern la partita che voleva.


----------



## Arsozzenal (3 Aprile 2013)

se questi si pigliano uno veramente forte davanti che butta dentro le 160000 occasioni che creano ci sarà da piangere...butto li un nome a caso..falcao!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> boh a me i centrali del Bayern continuano a non piacermi...infatti prenderanno Hummels
> i terzini sono i più forti al Mondo...De Sciglio con calma può arrivare a quei livelli
> sono stati pure fortunati che è uscito Kroos che per me è il giocatore più forte che hanno


E' vero, non hanno grandi nomi tra i centrali difensivi. Ma il Bayern è la dimostrazione che oggi è più importante l'organizzazione difensiva e il filtro a centrocampo piuttosto che i grandi nomi dietro. Ciò deve essere da insegnamento anche per altre squadre, anche perchè diciamocelo francamente: oggi i centrali difensivi non sono forti come quelli di una volta, non vedo un nuovo Baresi o un nuovo Maldini in circolazione.
Molto meglio puntare sull'organizzazione che sui singoli, almeno in fase difensiva. In fase offensiva invece le cose cambiano, perchè comunque alle volte basta un grande campione per fare la differenza.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Aprile 2013)

ormai si pare che non servono più i grandi Centrali, anche Barca e Real fino a qualche anno fa (ora hanno Varane) non avevano grandi difensori e prendevano pochi gol


----------



## 4312 (3 Aprile 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> E' vero, non hanno grandi nomi tra i centrali difensivi. Ma il Bayern è la dimostrazione che oggi è più importante l'organizzazione difensiva e il filtro a centrocampo piuttosto che i grandi nomi dietro. Ciò deve essere da insegnamento anche per altre squadre, anche perchè diciamocelo francamente: oggi i centrali difensivi non sono forti come quelli di una volta, non vedo un nuovo Baresi o un nuovo Maldini in circolazione.
> Molto meglio puntare sull'organizzazione che sui singoli, almeno in fase difensiva. In fase offensiva invece le cose cambiano, perchè comunque alle volte basta un grande campione per fare la differenza.


Io ricordo soltanto che durante l'era Leonardo i nostri centrali erano Thiago e Nesta, eppure prendevamo goal in continuazione perché il centrocampo non faceva filtro e perché l'organizzazione difensiva era totalmente deficitaria. Tutto vero quello che hai scritto, ed in generale i loro centrali presi individualmente non sono granché, anche se Dante, a differenza di Van Buyten o Boateng, è piuttosto bravo, si è espresso su ottimi livelli al Borussia Monchengladbach ed ora si sta ripetendo al Bayern.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Giocano esattamente come il farca... la differenza è che questi non fanno tiki taka... creano 1094039403 azioni gol e tirano...
> Giocano praticamente solo loro....
> 
> Heynkeis ha fatto un grande lavoro, visto che il bayern della finale 2010 era scarsa


Questi sono tremendamente concreti. Anche negli ultimi anni in Bundesliga sono stati la squadra nettamente più forte, forse proprio l'eccessiva sicurezza è uno dei loro difetti. Sono senza dubbio tra le squadre migliori d'Europa, se non addirittura la migliore. 
Rinforzandosi nei ruoli giusti, nella prossima stagione potrebbero diventare i migliori senza se e senza ma. Per me gli manca un centravanti in grado di fare la differenza, magari devono cominciare a pensare al post Robben e possibilmente un centrale difensivo. 
Però per me la priorità è l'attaccante, visto che come centravanti sono costretti a far giocare uno dei due paracarri Mandzukic e Gomez. 
Per esempio, prendessero uno tra Falcao e Cavani sarebbero cavoli amari...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Aprile 2013)

4312 ha scritto:


> Io ricordo soltanto che durante l'era Leonardo i nostri centrali erano Thiago e Nesta, eppure prendevamo goal in continuazione perché il centrocampo non faceva filtro e perché l'organizzazione difensiva era totalmente deficitaria. Tutto vero quello che hai scritto, ed in generale i loro centrali presi individualmente non sono granché, anche se Dante, a differenza di Van Buyten o Boateng, è piuttosto bravo, si è espresso su ottimi livelli al Borussia Monchengladbach ed ora si sta ripetendo al Bayern.


Certamente: Dante è un buon centrale. Estendendo il discorso al Milan, avremmo bisogno di centrali affidabili, nel senso che almeno non devono commettere errori tattici e devono essere in grado di mantenere alta la concentrazione. I difensori che fanno miracoli come Nesta o Thiago ora non ne vedo in circolazione (a parte Varane, veramente un mostro) e lo stesso, come hai detto tu, i gol li prendi se non c'è organizzazione difensiva.


----------



## Canonista (3 Aprile 2013)

Come ha già detto qualche altro, un'ottima difesa parte da un centrocampo robusto.

Detto questo, ho visto un Ribery assatanato, pronto a mangiarsi qualcuno pur di vincere (certo, brutto è brutto) e con dei dribbling straordinari, una forza della natura.
Robben ha una classe immensa e con i suoi scatti scassa tutti i laterali.
Alaba è anche lui potente, veloce e animale al punto giusto.
Schwein è un idolo.
Muller ottimo
...che altro? Hanno giocato bene tutti, vincono tutti i contrasti e sempre presenti ovunque. Troppo forti.


Se la partita fosse finita 4 o 5 a 0 nessuno avrebbe potuto dir nulla.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Aprile 2013)

io penso che con Hummels, Vidal e Lewandowski sarebbero la squadra perfetta...spero solo che quel Catalano di Guardiola non metterà quel tiki-taka di me..a


----------



## juventino (3 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> io penso che con Hummels, Vidal e Lewandowski sarebbero la squadra perfetta...spero solo che quel Catalano di Guardiola non metterà quel tiki-taka di me..a



Non penso che Guardiola sia così sciocco. Comunque Lewandowski pare sia già loro, quindi...


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Aprile 2013)

Duncan (giocatore di propietà dell'Inter) prende in giro la juventus:


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Non penso che Guardiola sia così sciocco. Comunque Lewandowski pare sia già loro, quindi...



se lo fa veramente dopo 2 giorno lo spediscono a Barcellona...Lewandowski infatti è l'ideale per loro perchè sa far giocare bene la squadra a differenza di Cavani/Falcao


----------



## Gre-No-Li (3 Aprile 2013)

Ieri sera ho visto la peggior Juve di questi due anni, timorosa, incerta, inconcludente e fisicamente in riserva.


----------



## Arsozzenal (3 Aprile 2013)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Ieri sera ho visto la peggior Juve di questi due anni, timorosa, incerta, inconcludente e fisicamente in riserva.



diciamo pure che in molti credevano che questa juve se la potesse giocare quasi alla pari con il bayern monaco e invece tra le due squadre c'è un abisso!e lo dico con un pò di rammarico perchè questo dimostra che anche noi abbiamo moltissima strada da fare..
che vi serva come lezione di umiltà


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Aprile 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> che vi serva come lezione di umiltà



al primo avversario tosto


----------



## Canonista (3 Aprile 2013)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Ieri sera ho visto la peggior Juve di questi due anni, timorosa, incerta, inconcludente e fisicamente in riserva.



Semplicemente non avevate davanti un Cagliari


----------



## Gre-No-Li (3 Aprile 2013)

Più che lezioni di umiltà servirebbe la barcata di milioni che Bayern, Barca, PSG, Real si possono permettere sul mercato...e non solo a noi...


----------



## Arsozzenal (3 Aprile 2013)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Più che lezioni di umiltà servirebbe la barcata di milioni che Bayern, Barca, PSG, Real si possono permettere sul mercato...e non solo a noi...



si ma ammetti che voi pensavate di essere, se non al loro livello,quasi!e invece avete perso un pò di certezze...non è il risultato che conta(ci sta perdere 2a0 col bayern), ma la prestazione!vi hanno letteralmente surclassato!!a tratti ha ricordato la nostra partita a barcellona..quando avevate la palla tra i piedi,pur avendo gente come pirlo,marchisio,vidal a centrocampo la buttavate via,sbagliando anche i passaggi più elementari...
figurarsi noi che a centrocampo abbiamo muntari e flamini cosa potevamo fare


----------



## Gre-No-Li (3 Aprile 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> si ma ammetti che voi pensavate di essere, se non al loro livello,quasi!e invece avete perso un pò di certezze...non è il risultato che conta(ci sta perdere 2a0 col bayern), ma la prestazione!vi hanno letteralmente surclassato!!a tratti ha ricordato la nostra partita a barcellona..quando avevate la palla tra i piedi,pur avendo gente come pirlo,marchisio,vidal a centrocampo la buttavate via,sbagliando anche i passaggi più elementari...
> figurarsi noi che a centrocampo abbiamo muntari e flamini cosa potevamo fare


Insomma, se Sparta piange, Atene non ride...il guaio è che sarà dura tornare a ridere in Europa, per tutte le squadre italiane.


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Aprile 2013)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Più che lezioni di umiltà servirebbe la barcata di milioni che Bayern, Barca, PSG, Real si possono permettere sul mercato...e non solo a noi...



Stai scherzando?Ok PSG e Real,ma se vai a prendere gli ultimi quattro anni e confronti le cifre la Juve ha speso considerevolmente di più sia del Bayern che del Barça.

JUVE
09/10: -45
10/11	: -24
11/12	: -80
12/13	: -31
*TOT:	-180*

BAYERN
09/10	: -51
10/11	: -7.5
11/12	: -39
12/13	: -69
*TOT:	-166*

BARCA
09/10: -88
10/11	: -19
11/12	: -13
12/13	: -32
*TOT: -152*


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Aprile 2013)

L'avversario ieri era forte, ma la Juve non ha fatto una prestazione da grande ieri, anche perchè è stata sfortunata a subire il primo gol subito ed in questi casi è sempre dura rimontare, specie se non ti trovi un pescara davanti, ma il Bayern Monaco. Fatto sta che per me la qualificazione non è chiusa, se la Juve al ritorno sfodera una prestazione pari a quella fatta contro il Chelsea al ritorno del girone di qualificazione, potrebbero passare.


----------



## Tobi (3 Aprile 2013)

Il punto é che il bayern non é il chelsea e la juve ha evidenti lacune. Perderete pure in casa


----------



## peppe75 (4 Aprile 2013)

certo la rube può fare la rimontada...ma deve anche non subire...e lì che il discorso cambia...con ribery muller e robben sarà molto più difficile...e poi se la rube va avanti ha più soldi per investirli sul mercato e contenderci i giocatori...perciò...


----------



## MisterBet (4 Aprile 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Stai scherzando?Ok PSG e Real,ma se vai a prendere gli ultimi quattro anni e confronti le cifre la Juve ha speso considerevolmente di più sia del Bayern che del Barça.
> 
> JUVE
> 09/10: -45
> ...



Esattamente...

Dopo la lagna di Conte però in questi giorni non si fa che leggere e sentire dei soldi spesi dal Bayern rispetto alla Juventus...peccato che i numeri incontrovertibili dicano ben altro...


----------



## pennyhill (4 Aprile 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Stai scherzando?Ok PSG e Real,ma se vai a prendere gli ultimi quattro anni e confronti le cifre la Juve ha speso considerevolmente di più sia del Bayern che del Barça.
> 
> JUVE
> 09/10: -45
> ...



Servirebbero anche gli stipendi.  Il secondo giocatore più pagato della Giuve probabilmente prende quanto il decimo giocatore più pagato del Bayern.


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Aprile 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Servirebbero anche gli stipendi.  Il secondo giocatore più pagato della Giuve probabilmente prende quanto il decimo giocatore più pagato del Bayern.



Bayern e Barça hanno però maggiori introiti tra stadi (problema ora risolto),sponsor e contratti TV


----------



## pennyhill (4 Aprile 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Bayern e Barça hanno però maggiori introiti tra stadi (problema ora risolto),sponsor e contratti TV



Verissimo. Io dico che non ci si può fermare a guardare solo quanto sborsato per il cartellino, quando la Giuve al massimo tira fuori 3,5 milioni (Llorente forse prenderà qualcosa in più, ma arriva a parametro 0) per gli stipendi, mentre nel Bayern ci sono giocatori come Neuer, Robben, Ribery, lo scalamaiali, Lahm ecc… che prendono più di 5 milioni. Poi se il Bayern riesce comunque a mantenere i conti in ordine nonostante questi stipendi, allora merita solo complimenti.


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Aprile 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Verissimo. Io dico che non ci si può fermare a guardare solo quanto sborsato per il cartellino, quando la Giuve al massimo tira fuori 3,5 milioni (Llorente forse prenderà qualcosa in più, ma arriva a parametro 0) per gli stipendi, mentre nel Bayern ci sono giocatori come Neuer, Robben, Ribery, lo scalamaiali, Lahm ecc… che prendono più di 5 milioni. Poi se il Bayern riesce comunque a mantenere i conti in ordine nonostante questi stipendi, allora merita solo complimenti.



Beh,al livello di bilancio il Bayern,tra le big,è l'unica a non avere nessuno problema.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Aprile 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Servirebbero anche gli stipendi.  Il secondo giocatore più pagato della Giuve probabilmente prende quanto il decimo giocatore più pagato del Bayern.



Beh c'è da dire che i conti bavaresi sono in attivo mentre quelli gobbi quest'anno hanno fatto registrare un passivo di circa 48 mln.Bella differenza direi.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh c'è da dire che i conti bavaresi sono in attivo mentre quelli gobbi quest'anno hanno fatto registrare un passivo di circa 48 mln.Bella differenza direi.



Vero ma la Rube ha lo stadio da 1 anno e poco più... il Bayern dal 2006 
Comunque " Il Bayern Monaco? Ha i conti sani perchè riflette l'economia del paese"


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Vero ma la Rube ha lo stadio da 1 anno e poco più... il Bayern dal 2006
> Comunque " Il Bayern Monaco? Ha i conti sani perchè riflette l'economia del paese"



Lo stadio conta,ma non è tutto.L'Arsenal ha l'Emirates,stadio ultramoderno dal 2006 e nel 2012 ha fatturato solo 15 mln circa in più rispetto al Milan.Ci sono molti altri fattori,tipo merchandising et similia.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Lo stadio conta,ma non è tutto.L'Arsenal ha l'Emirates,stadio ultramoderno dal 2006 e nel 2012 ha fatturato solo 15 mln circa in più rispetto al Milan.Ci sono molti altri fattori,tipo merchandising et similia.



Chiaro ma se guardiamo il Bayern negli ultimi anni è sempre arrivato quasi fino in fondo in Champions League... Bastanza pensare 2 finali negli ultimi 3 anni...

Stadio di proprieta.
Grandi risultati a livello internazionale 
Chiaro che il loro marchio è fortissimo...

Il Chessi non avrebbe sto Marchio nel mondo se non fosse per Abramovich che negli ultimi 10 anni ha speso e speso e sono arrivati risultati positivissimi.

La rube ha "iniziato" solo l'anno scorso.. con lo stadio di proprieta, allenatore nuovo e quest'anno giocano la Champions League dopo 2 anni di nulla e dopo anni di settimi posti...

Mai creduto che la rube avrebbe vinto la CL quest'anno... non è ancora roba per loro imho. Ma se vogliono vincerla (come qualsiasi altra italiana) devono spedere e prendere un grande attaccante. non c'è altra soluzione. Con i giovinco, matri, vucinic non vai da nessuna parte


----------



## iceman. (5 Aprile 2013)

Comunque se abbiamo vinto noi 2 a 0 contro il barca non vedo perche' non possano farlo loro.
I giochi dovrebbero essere chiusi al 95% ma non si sa mai....dopo la coruna ho capito che impossibile e' solo un' opinione


----------



## Albijol (5 Aprile 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Stai scherzando?Ok PSG e Real,ma se vai a prendere gli ultimi quattro anni e confronti le cifre la Juve ha speso considerevolmente di più sia del Bayern che del Barça.
> 
> JUVE
> 09/10: -45
> ...



"Non abbiamo i soldi per il Top Player...è agghiacciande!" (cit. Parrucchino)


----------



## Clint Eastwood (5 Aprile 2013)

Aggiornamento percentuali: 
85% Bayern 15% Gobbi


----------



## prd7 (5 Aprile 2013)

1.Ragazzi non lasciatevi abbagliare. Lo stadio della juve porta pochissimo in termini di introiti. Persino noi, senza stadio di proprietà abbiamo un fatturato migliore.

2. L'allianz arena non è solo del Bayern, ma anche del monaco 1860


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Aprile 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> 1.Ragazzi non lasciatevi abbagliare. Lo stadio della juve porta pochissimo in termini di introiti. Persino noi, senza stadio di proprietà abbiamo un fatturato migliore.
> 
> 2. *L'allianz arena non è solo del Bayern, ma anche del monaco 1860*



No.Il Monaco aveva il diritto di acquistare,entro il 2010,metà della società che controlla lo stadio dal Bayern,in modo da avere le azioni divise a metà tra le due squadre.Nel 2008 però il Monaco si è tirato fuori,quindi il Bayern è di fatto unico proprietario dello stadio,pur ospitando i cugini.


----------



## pennyhill (5 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Lo stadio conta,ma non è tutto.L'Arsenal ha l'Emirates,stadio ultramoderno dal 2006 e nel 2012 ha fatturato solo 15 mln circa in più rispetto al Milan.Ci sono molti altri fattori,tipo merchandising et similia.



Verissimo, anche perché la ripartizione dei diritti televisivi in uk funziona in modo diverso.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Aprile 2013)

[MENTION=221]pennyhill[/MENTION] conta poi che il City ha esplicato una sponsorizzazione che definirei,usando un eufemismo farlocca,ed il dado è tratto(avendo peraltro la squadra di Mansour un impianto nuovissimo).


----------

